# Just bought straps...



## Rhys 11 (Dec 9, 2010)

Got maximuscle straps for 3 pound or so, now i'm faced with the issue of not having a clue how to use them :lol:

Anyone wanna guide me? or no videos?

I don't wanna get it wrong a look a d**k.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/strapsvid.htm


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Check out youtube


----------



## Rhys 11 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lazy man, bout a hundred bids on YouTube


----------



## cs_99 (Oct 21, 2009)

sorry not to be helpfull mate, but how did you get the maximuscle ones for only 3 quid??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

cs_99 said:


> sorry not to be helpfull mate, but how did you get the maximuscle ones for only 3 quid??


I got them for free


----------

